# Questions for UA Apollo & Logic users



## whinecellar (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey guys, quick question for anyone using an Apollo with Logic. I can't seem to find definitive answers via other avenues:

1. From what I gather, the monitor outputs are discrete and separately addressable for a total of 5 pairs. Can you confirm the channel order in Logic would be as follows (or let me know otherwise):

Monitor Outs = DAW out 1/2
line out 1/2 = DAW out 3/4
line out 3/4 = DAW out 5/6
line out 5/6 = DAW out 7/8
line out 7/8 = DAW out 9/10

2. I know UA plugins are tied to the hardware, but is there a drive-based authorization system or can they simply be installed on any machine and then run when Apollo is connected to that machine? Just wondering how the account system is set up for purchased plugins.

3. Is FW800 sufficient in terms of latency for real-time VI-based work? My template is rather massive and I'm used to running my whole rig at 128 or 256 using RME and/or M-Audio hardware. I'm assuming Apollo would be at least on par, but wondering if the Thunderbolt card would be necessary...

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## fv (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Jim,

I don't own an Apollo but I own a UAD-2 Duo Satellite so I can only answer question 2 definitively.

There is an authorization file that is tied to your UAD hardware. All you need to do is download it and drag it onto your UAD control panel and it will authorize all of the plugins you own. You can do this on any of your machines and they will be authorized. The auth file is tied to your specific UAD hardware (not computer hardware).

So, for example, if you have a laptop and a desktop, you could install the Apollo drivers on both. You would load the auth file on each computer. Any time the Apollo is connected to that computer you will be able to run your purchased plugins (because you've installed the auth file). 

If you buy new plugins, you download a new auth file which includes all of your previously purchased plugins and the new ones. 

That's it. No need to worry about drive authorizations or anything like that. 

Hope this helps.

Fernando


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks much Fernando - that's a big help!

Cheers,


----------



## khollister (Jul 24, 2013)

I sort of went through this decision myself recently. Here's what my research ended up with...

1) While the latency of the Apollo as an audio interface is pretty good apparently, you will likely not be impressed with trying to run the UAD effects in realtime on VI tracks you are recording on. There is significant latency added on the round trip to the DSP's compared to the PCIe versions. It was unclear from my reading whether TB really made a huge difference on this. The big advantage to the Apollo is realtime application of the effects to audio recording (i.e. stuff being routed in thru the Apollo). It rather blows for applying UAD effects to VI tracks armed for recording though.

2) If latency and driver stability is your primary concern, almost anything is a step back from the RME stuff, especially the PCIe cards or the latest Hammerfall-based boxes (UC, UCX, UFX). Ultimately this is what drove me to a UCX that I just ordered.

As attractive as the Apollo is to Mac UAD owners contemplating the new PCI-free universe going forward, I decided it was too much of a compromise with respect to DSP latency and potential driver issues compared to RME. Throw in that I am considering a future move to PC/Cubase for reasons of cost, performance and continued use of PCI UAD cards without noisy TB->PCIe boxes, and RME was a no-brainer.


----------



## Audio (Jul 24, 2013)

Here you go:


----------



## Eric (Jul 24, 2013)

I think there's a new, more elegant way to achieve low latency while recording VI's thru plugins, but I'm still successfully using the workaround of plugging ADAT Out to ADAT In of my Apollo, then routing my VI from my DAW (Ableton Live) to Ext 11&12, which shows up as ADAT 1&2 in UA's Console app. Works great for me.


----------



## jaeroe (Jul 24, 2013)

re latency - per UAD, if you're using UAD plugins, the Apollo is really designed to run at 512 when using the fw800 connection. this is where they claim the TB is a huge gain - can run the UAD plugins at lower buffer settings.

when recording you could always monitor live through the console app using UAD plugins with non-perceivable latency. with the v7 software, you can now use 4 virtual channels from your DAW that go through the console, so same concept there except you can now have 2 stereo paths for VIs from your DAW.

in practice, i have an apollo on my mobile rig (mac book pro retina, 2 Mac mini servers) running at 512 buffer - connection via VE Pro hosted in Pro tools. the latency for VIs is actually quite good. my 'big rig' is a PT HD2 system with another mac and PC which were all connected via light pipe at 256 buffer. the apollo rig in performance is right there in terms of latency.

just installed the TB card yesterday and have upgraded to PT 11, so will see how all of that does with the Apollo rig and try running at lower buffer settings (still waiting on UAD aax 64 support to use UAD plugs with PT 11 though).

i suggest calling UAD. they are easy to get on the phone and very helpful.


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 24, 2013)

Guys, thanks so much - this is exactly the info I was looking for. Love this place


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jul 24, 2013)

khollister @ Wed Jul 24 said:


> I sort of went through this decision myself recently. Here's what my research ended up with...
> 
> 1) While the latency of the Apollo as an audio interface is pretty good apparently, you will likely not be impressed with trying to run the UAD effects in realtime on VI tracks you are recording on. There is significant latency added on the round trip to the DSP's compared to the PCIe versions. It was unclear from my reading whether TB really made a huge difference on this. The big advantage to the Apollo is realtime application of the effects to audio recording (i.e. stuff being routed in thru the Apollo). It rather blows for applying UAD effects to VI tracks armed for recording though.



This is only true if you use the UAD plugins as inserts in your DAW, which are designed for mixing. However, you CAN use the apollo console's "virtual in/out" routing, which is designed for real time playback of UAD plugins on Virtual instruments and has the same near-zero latency processing as audio recording. 

And/or you can do the work around ADAT loop Eric mentioned above.

I personally would purchase your audio interface from a store with a good return policy, try out multiple units, and see which best fits your needs / wants.


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 24, 2013)

After all the great input here and elsewhere, I think the Apollo will be perfect - just pulled the trigger on 3 of them with Thunderbolt cards. Can't wait 

Thanks again guys,


----------



## gdoubleyou (Jul 24, 2013)

whinecellar @ Wed Jul 24 said:


> After all the great input here and elsewhere, I think the Apollo will be perfect - just pulled the trigger on 3 of them with Thunderbolt cards. Can't wait
> 
> Thanks again guys,



:?: Only three of them?

=o


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 24, 2013)

Yep, 2 rooms + a mobile writing/tracking rig


----------



## jaeroe (Jul 26, 2013)

IN theory, TB is PCIe on a wire. the roundtrip and DSP throughput are where UAD say you'll shows gains with the TB Card

FYI - to setup the TB Cards, you'll likely have to update Firmware using the FW800 connection first before the TB card will work. the Apollo comes with a FW800 cable, but the TB card does not come with a TB cable.


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks - good info.


----------

